# DirecTV HR24 lost network connection after new router



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

The power supply on my old router (Netgear WNDR3700) died, so I upgraded to a new Netgear R6300v2. I basically mirrored the old configuration from the old router, but the new router automatically chose a different LAN subnet (presumably to avoid an IP conflict?) so all of the client devices' new IP address assignments are in the 10.0.0.X range (when formerly they were in the 192.168.1.X range). I think this is a clue related to my problem.

When I turned on my new router, all of my computer clients, NAS devices, phones, and tablets connected to the internet just fine. However, when I connected my router to the DirecTV HR24 via ethernet cable (into an inline DECA adapter to transmit ethernet data into the coax cable), I immediately lose internet connectivity on all of my client devices. Yes, I said all of my devices (phones, computers, etc. all lose internet access but retain their Wi-Fi or wired connection to the router). As soon as I disconnect my DirecTV HR24 receiver from the network, the internet indicator light on my router changes from orange to green and internet access is instantly restored on all of my clients. (How can connecting a single client affect the internet access of all the other clients?)

Just to be clear, the ethernet cable from the router goes into the DECA adapter (which in turn converts the signal to coax, which goes into the receiver). I did not connect anything directly to the ethernet ports on the back of the receiver. This was the how the DirecTV guys set it up when it worked fine with my old router. The only change I made was substituting a new router (no changes to any of the physical connections).

Here is what I have already tried:


On HR24 Receiver:
MENU ➜ SETTINGS & HELP ➜ SETTINGS ➜ NETWORK SET UP ➜ RESTORE DEFAULTS = NO CHANGE (FAIL)
Manually assigning an IP address (and subnet, gateway, DNS, etc.) in the 10.0.0.X range = NO CHANGE (FAIL)
Resetting the DECA network:
1. Disconnect AC power from each DVR and Receiver
2. Disconnect power from the DECA BB Adapter (black or white DECA BB box) or wireless adapter.
3. Disconnect power from the SWM dish Power Inserter (do you know where yours is located)?
4. Disconnect then reconnect AC power on your home network gateway/router and modem.
5. Wait a few minutes for the router to reset
6. Re-power the SWM Power Inserter.
7. Re-power the DECA Broadband Adapter or wireless adapter.
8. Re-power each DVR and Receiver


Repeating Network Setup = NO CHANGE (FAIL)


The exact error result code is 86 (no network connectivity)

On Netgear R6300v2 Router
Powered down and rebooted with and without other clients to see if other device conflicts were to blame = NO CHANGE (FAIL)

One thing I have not tried is to make a static LAN IP address reservation (using the receiver's MAC ID if I can find it?).

In case it matters, I have 3 HR24's (HD DVRs) and 2 H24 (HD Receivers) all connected with Whole Home on a SWM network. I turn all of the other receivers off when troubleshooting, as I cannot seem to get the "main" HR24 online (the one with the DECA network adapter attached to it).

Does anyone have any other suggestions or tips at this point? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

BMWBig6 said:


> The power supply on my old router (Netgear WNDR3700) died, so I upgraded to a new Netgear R6300v2. I basically mirrored the old configuration from the old router, but the new router automatically chose a different LAN subnet (presumably to avoid an IP conflict?) so all of the client devices' new IP address assignments are in the 10.0.0.X range (when formerly they were in the 192.168.1.X range). I think this is a clue related to my problem.
> 
> When I turned on my new router, all of my computer clients, NAS devices, phones, and tablets connected to the internet just fine. However, when I connected my router to the DirecTV HR24 via ethernet cable (into an inline DECA adapter to transmit ethernet data into the coax cable), I immediately lose internet connectivity on all of my client devices. Yes, I said all of my devices (phones, computers, etc. all lose internet access but retain their Wi-Fi or wired connection to the router). As soon as I disconnect my DirecTV HR24 receiver from the network, the internet indicator light on my router changes from orange to green and internet access is instantly restored on all of my clients. (How can connecting a single client affect the internet access of all the other clients?)
> 
> ...


Can you save your router config and try to reset to its default settings? See if this fixes anything and then start to change settings one at a time as needed


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes! Do not connect ethernet to an HR24 in a DECA setup!


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes! Do not connect ethernet to an HR24 in a DECA setup!


I should have been more clear, the ethernet cable from the router goes into the DECA adapter (which in turn converts the signal to coax, which goes into the receiver). I did not connect anything directly to the ethernet ports on the back of the receiver. This was the how the DirecTV guys set it up when it worked fine with my old router. The only change I made was substituting a new router (no changes to any of the physical connections).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To be clear, there's no ethernet direct into the HR24 (from the CCK or anything.)?

Is the other router completely off line? (The 10.10's I have seen were only when I had two routers in play)


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

You can try a network reboot. disconnect the DECA from the router, power down your computers turn wifi off on phones/tablets, unplug the router and modem.
Then boot up everything starting at the modem, waiting for each part to full boot before plunging the next item in, boot your main computer prior to re-connecting the DECA to the router to ensure your computer is controlling the network and the DTV system.
This has solved conflict issues on my network for me in the past and that's what it sounds like to me, something is blocking the dtv system from getting online. factory reset of the router would be the next step i would take and make sure your main computer and the modem are the only items it can find when it first powers on.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I see that you did manually assign IP addresses at one time. Perform a Network Reset to have it revert to DHCP and post the IP addresses that it comes up with.

Is Whole Home working among your receivers still?

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BMWBig6 said:


> I should have been more clear, the ethernet cable from the router goes into the DECA adapter (which in turn converts the signal to coax, which goes into the receiver). I did not connect anything directly to the ethernet ports on the back of the receiver. This was the how the DirecTV guys set it up when it worked fine with my old router. The only change I made was substituting a new router (no changes to any of the physical connections).


So you don't have a CCK - you have a DECA Adapter (like this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=deca1mr01&d=directv-ethernet-coax-adapter-deca--(deca1mr01)

or this: 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dca2sr0&d=directv-deca-receiver-ii-ethernet-to-coax-adapter-deca2--(dca2sr0)

but not this one: 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decabb1r0&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-(decabb1r0)

)which is feeding your Internet connection into the DECA network?

Can you check to see if there are any firmware upgrades available for your router?

Also - I know others said not to plug the Ethernet directly into your HR24, but for a test - can you do this? You may lose connection to your other receivers because the HR24 will be off the DECA network, but it might shed some light on the problem. Unplug the Ethernet cable from the DECA Adapter, plug it directly into the HR24 - Restore Network defaults and reboot the HR24. If everything works it should grab an IP address from your Router and have Internet access (Youtube, Pandora, Directv on Demand should work).

If you have a DECA Adapter - it is possible the DECA Adapter needs to be replaced by a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) - the third link I have above. You can find them on eBay usually.

Some other suggestions -

I would try a different port on your router too for the CCK, just incase that one is bad. Also - try using a different Ethernet cable just to eliminate the possibility that the cable got messed up when you switched routers.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So you don't have a CCK - you have a DECA Adapter (like this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=deca1mr01&d=directv-ethernet-coax-adapter-deca--(deca1mr01)

or this: 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dca2sr0&d=directv-deca-receiver-ii-ethernet-to-coax-adapter-deca2--(dca2sr0)

but not this one: 
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=decabb1r0&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-(decabb1r0)

)which is feeding your Internet connection into the DECA network?

Can you check to see if there are any firmware upgrades available for your router?

Also - I know others said not to plug the Ethernet directly into your HR24, but for a test - can you do this? You may lose connection to your other receivers because the HR24 will be off the DECA network, but it might shed some light on the problem. Unplug the Ethernet cable from the DECA Adapter, plug it directly into the HR24 - Restore Network defaults and reboot the HR24. If everything works it should grab an IP address from your Router and have Internet access (Youtube, Pandora, Directv on Demand should work).

If you have a DECA Adapter - it is possible the DECA Adapter needs to be replaced by a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) - the third link I have above. You can find them on eBay usually.

Good points. If a DECA adapter is being used, it needs to have a PI to power it, although he makes reference to a coax going from the CCK to the HR24, which leads me to believe he has the wireless CCK with the coax pass through and that would have a PI with it. In either case, a PI needs to be used.

As for hooking up the HR24 directly to Ethernet, that is a good test, but let's see what the IP addresses are of the receivers first.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The router is trying to tell you something by turning the diagnostic indicator to orange. You might find answers if you pursue what the orange diagnostic means.

Are your DIRECTV receivers manually configured for 192.168.x.x addresses? That might cause the router to send up a flare that you're screwing up as there's no longer a gateway at 192.168.1.1.

Converting the DHCP address space to 192.168.1.x is part of the process if you're truly going to mirror the functionality of the old router.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> The router is trying to tell you something by turning the diagnostic indicator to orange. You might find answers if you pursue what the orange diagnostic means.
> 
> Are your DIRECTV receivers manually configured for 192.168.x.x addresses? That might cause the router to send up a flare that you're screwing up as there's no longer a gateway at 192.168.1.1.
> 
> Converting the DHCP address space to 192.168.1.x is part of the process if you're truly going to mirror the functionality of the old router.


It shouldn't matter what IPs you're using. The DTV receivers should be setup to DHCP by default and will grab a new IP when the receiver reboots. The OP also tried a static IP address with the new IP subnet so that should eliminate the possibility that the receiver is trying the old IPs.

Also - you can use whatever IP addresses you want on the router as long as you don't expect the traffic to be routed through the router onto the Internet. Without getting into too much detail on networks (I'm not a network person but know just enough to be dangerous  ) - the local switch in the router operates at a layer where it doesn't care about IP addresses - it simply passes packets based on the MAC address to the correct port. It isn't until you route data onto the Internet that you care about the IP (for simple home routers this is the typical use case). Obviously you can't have two MACs with the same IP address but otherwise, if the HR24s are using a different IP on the router like 192.168.x.x - it would still be able to talk to the other HR24s if they are on the same subnet, it just would not be able to talk to other devices on the network in a different subnet or access the Internet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> It shouldn't matter what IPs you're using. The DTV receivers should be setup to DHCP by default and will grab a new IP when the receiver reboots. The OP also tried a static IP address with the new IP subnet so that should eliminate the possibility that the receiver is trying the old IPs.
> 
> Also - you can use whatever IP addresses you want on the router as long as you don't expect the traffic to be routed through the router onto the Internet. Without getting into too much detail on networks (I'm not a network person but know just enough to be dangerous  ) - the local switch in the router operates at a layer where it doesn't care about IP addresses - it simply passes packets based on the MAC address to the correct port. It isn't until you route data onto the Internet that you care about the IP (for simple home routers this is the typical use case). Obviously you can't have two MACs with the same IP address but otherwise, if the HR24s are using a different IP on the router like 192.168.x.x - it would still be able to talk to the other HR24s if they are on the same subnet, it just would not be able to talk to other devices on the network in a different subnet or access the Internet.


You got it!

- Merg


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BTW- Thinking about this - I have experienced very similar symptoms when I was using my HR23-700 as a bridge to the Internet for my DECA network. Just like you - unplugging the HR23 from my network fixed the issue for my other devices. Just like you I would lose Internet access on my client devices - I never figured out why it was happening other than the DTV receivers were the culprit.

I think at the time I had a Linksys WRT600N running DD-WRT and plugged into a Gigabit switch in my home theater stand.

In your case you have a different path to the Internet (DECA Adapter), so it isn't exactly the same. But my solution was to get the Cinema Connection Kit.

I can't explain why this worked for you before and now it isn't working unfortunately.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

First off, thank you everyone for your enthusiastic support and ideas! Let me try and address your comments one at a time.



Laxguy said:


> To be clear, there's no ethernet direct into the HR24 (from the CCK or anything.)?
> 
> Is the other router completely off line? (The 10.10's I have seen were only when I had two routers in play)


Right, the ethernet port on the rear of the HR24 is open/empty. Not sure what a CCK is?

The other (old) router is in the trash. When I reset my router tonight, it again used the 10.X IP address range for LAN DHCP address assignments and gave some warning like "To avoid address conflicts with your ISP, the router will use 10.0.0.X addresses instead." So the router has consistently done this.



otaliema said:


> You can try a network reboot. disconnect the DECA from the router, power down your computers turn wifi off on phones/tablets, unplug the router and modem.
> Then boot up everything starting at the modem, waiting for each part to full boot before plunging the next item in, boot your main computer prior to re-connecting the DECA to the router to ensure your computer is controlling the network and the DTV system.
> This has solved conflict issues on my network for me in the past and that's what it sounds like to me, something is blocking the dtv system from getting online. factory reset of the router would be the next step i would take and make sure your main computer and the modem are the only items it can find when it first powers on.


Just to be 100% completely sure, I went back to my Westell modem and confirmed it was in "bridged ethernet" mode. I even swapped it back to normal PPPoE mode, tested it while wired to a computer, then changed it back to bridged mode. I reset the router and only connected 1 computer to view the router settings, and there was no improvement once I brought the DECA back online.



The Merg said:


> I see that you did manually assign IP addresses at one time. Perform a Network Reset to have it revert to DHCP and post the IP addresses that it comes up with. Is Whole Home working among your receivers still? - Merg Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


When I restore all network defaults, I see a receiver IP of 169.254.6.150 on the 255.255.0.0 (incorrect) subnet. The correct subnet should be 255.255.255.0. I reset the router and only connected 1 computer to view the router settings, and wired the ethernet directly to the back of the single HR24 DirecTV receiver while bypassing the DECA adapter and was able to get a DHCP-assigned IP address in the 10.0.0.X range on the correct 255.255.255.0 subnet and successfully obtained an internet connection on the receiver. But the Whole Home network was unavailable as I could not see the other receivers on the SWM network. When I reconnected the ethernet to the DECA adapter, I could see the other receivers again on Whole Home, but of course I lose my internet connection on all clients. So the DECA is definitely contributing to the problem if I can get the standalone receiver on the internet without disrupting the other router clients. *Is there a way to connect to my existing SWM and Whole Home network without the DECA adapter?*



LiQiCE said:


> So you don't have a CCK - you have a DECA Adapter (like this: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=deca1mr01&d=directv-ethernet-coax-adapter-deca--(deca1mr01)
> 
> or this:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dca2sr0&d=directv-deca-receiver-ii-ethernet-to-coax-adapter-deca2--(dca2sr0)
> ...


My DECA adapter look like the one in your 3rd link and has "DECABB1MR0-01" printed on the green label on the bottom of the adapter. I notice that only the Power and c.Link indicator lights are illuminated (blinking or flashing) when I bring the DECA and receiver online while connected to the new router. The "NTWK" light is not illuminated. I assume all 3 should be on and solid (not blinking) when it's running correctly?










I notice that the DECA adapter has its own MAC ID, so could I make a static IP address assignment for the adapter itself? I don't see a reset button on it anywhere.

I am on the latest router firmware. Different ports were tried, with same result. I don't really know the difference between a DECA adapter and CCK. And I don't understand why I would suddenly need one now just because I changed router models.



The Merg said:


> Good points. If a DECA adapter is being used, it needs to have a PI to power it, although he makes reference to a coax going from the CCK to the HR24, which leads me to believe he has the wireless CCK with the coax pass through and that would have a PI with it. In either case, a PI needs to be used.
> 
> As for hooking up the HR24 directly to Ethernet, that is a good test, but let's see what the IP addresses are of the receivers first.
> 
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but what is a PI? There is a separate power brick for the DECA adapter, which I have disconnected when performing my resets.

I checked the IP addresses of all of my receivers, and they were all in the 169.254.X.X range. I performed a restore network defaults and the IP addresses stayed the same.



harsh said:


> The router is trying to tell you something by turning the diagnostic indicator to orange. You might find answers if you pursue what the orange diagnostic means.
> 
> Are your DIRECTV receivers manually configured for 192.168.x.x addresses? That might cause the router to send up a flare that you're screwing up as there's no longer a gateway at 192.168.1.1.
> 
> Converting the DHCP address space to 192.168.1.x is part of the process if you're truly going to mirror the functionality of the old router.


I couldn't find any meaningful error codes or anything about the orange indicator light on the router. The manual suggests checking physical connections and other very basic things that I have already verified.

None of the receivers appear to be manually configured for static IP addresses. The "configuration type" shows "Automatic" in the menu but I honestly don't know if that includes IP addresses too.

I have not tried reverting to a 192.168.1.X address range, but that is one thing I could try (tomorrow).



LiQiCE said:


> BTW- Thinking about this - I have experienced very similar symptoms when I was using my HR23-700 as a bridge to the Internet for my DECA network. Just like you - unplugging the HR23 from my network fixed the issue for my other devices. Just like you I would lose Internet access on my client devices - I never figured out why it was happening other than the DTV receivers were the culprit.
> 
> I think at the time I had a Linksys WRT600N running DD-WRT and plugged into a Gigabit switch in my home theater stand.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is exactly the same phenomenon I am experiencing too!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, we're getting somewhere. The IP addresses the receivers have of 169.254.x.x is referred to as APIPA. The receivers are basically creating their own private network amongst themselves. When you plugged in the Ethernet cable directly to the HR24 and it got an IP address from the router, you turned off its internal DECA so while it could see the Internet, it couldn't see the other receivers. You appear to have the original Cinema Connection Kit (CCK). You should have an Ethernet cable plugged into the CCK and a coax cable as well. The PI is the Power Inserter (or power supply) for the CCK. You did state that the CCK was in-line with the HR24, however, the photo you showed only has one coax port. Are you sure you don't have this one?

















The issue we have to figure out is why the CCK is not allowing the router to assign IP addresses to your receivers. - Merg


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, P/N DECABB1MR0-01 is the CCK (not the wireless one) similar to the one I posted in the 3rd link, so it isn't a wireless CCK. The NTWK light should be blinking - that would indicate you have a link on the Ethernet side of things. If the light is off - that indicates you don't have a link. 

It could be that the CCK is bad - I doubt it would make a difference but have you been unplugging the CCK from the power brick when you've changed cables and then plugged it back in? Not doing so could have fried the CCK.

You may be able to call DTV and ask for a replacement and get it replaced for free.

However, just for the heck of it - have you tried a different Ethernet cable to the CCK? The cable could be bad.

You said using the HR24 with Ethernet works - so agreed the problem is likely the CCK. 

Also is there anywhere else in the house that has an Ethernet drop and Coax where you can try moving the CCK to?

I agree with you that changing routers shouldn't have made a difference - but obviously it did - so just trying different things that might give us more information.

Not sure if you can assign an IP to the CCK - although it has a MAC address - I don't think it operates at the TCP/IP layer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The reason I asked about the CCK, is that if you have the wireless CCK, it's possible the wireless function is turned on, especially if you reset the CCK. If you are going to use it in a hardwired mode, you need to turn off the wireless setting. 

- Merg


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Okay, we're getting somewhere. The IP addresses the receivers have of 169.254.x.x is referred to as APIPA. The receivers are basically creating their own private network amongst themselves. When you plugged in the Ethernet cable directly to the HR24 and it got an IP address from the router, you turned off its internal DECA so while it could see the Internet, it couldn't see the other receivers. You appear to have the original Cinema Connection Kit (CCK). You should have an Ethernet cable plugged into the CCK and a coax cable as well. The PI is the Power Inserter (or power supply) for the CCK. You did state that the CCK was in-line with the HR24, however, the photo you showed only has one coax port. Are you sure you don't have this one? The issue we have to figure out is why the CCK is not allowing the router to assign IP addresses to your receivers. - Merg


This is the DECA Adapter (which you refer to as "original CCK") that I have:



















There is only one coax going to the CCK. It goes to this Y splitter (see photo below), which in turns has one line going to the receiver and another to the multiswitch for the whole house.












> *The issue we have to figure out is why the CCK is not allowing the router to assign IP addresses to your receivers.*


I agree this is the problem that needs to be solved!



LiQiCE said:


> Ok, P/N DECABB1MR0-01 is the CCK (not the wireless one) similar to the one I posted in the 3rd link, so it isn't a wireless CCK. The NTWK light should be blinking - that would indicate you have a link on the Ethernet side of things. If the light is off - that indicates you don't have a link.
> 
> It could be that the CCK is bad - I doubt it would make a difference but have you been unplugging the CCK from the power brick when you've changed cables and then plugged it back in? Not doing so could have fried the CCK.
> 
> ...


Yes, I unplugged the CCK (I will no longer use the term DECA adapter if that is incorrect) when bypassing the CCK and reconnecting it to restore the previous configuration. That is the only time i handled any physical connections on the DirecTV equipment (previous to that, I only changed the router in another room by disconnecting the ethernet cables from the old router in that room and reconnecting them to the new router).

I don't suspect an ethernet cable problem, because I re-used that same ethernet cable when I bypassed the CCK and connected directly to the back of the HR24. It connected to the internet just fine using the same cable.

There is no where else in the house with both an ethernet and coax drop. However, I do have a Netgear wireless ethernet adapter I could try (but that might introduce other variables). Do I have to have a receiver at the coax site too, or can I just try to power the CCK in another room without a receiver connected to it? (When I reconnected the CCK after my bypass experiment, I noticed that the CCK indicator lights would not light up until the receiver was turned on, so I guess it's like a slave device in that respect?)

I guess I could just call DirecTV and have them come out and investigate. I may be at the point of diminishing returns trying to troubleshoot this further myself.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The device you have should not be connected directly to a receiver in any way. It should have its own coax cable (either coming from the wall or from a splitter). The Ethernet cable that you have plugged into the CCK is going back to your router, correct? And with the splitter you are showing, one output is going to your receiver and the other is going to the CCK, correct?

One other thing to try is to switch the coax cables from the splitter to the CCK/receiver.

- Merg


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BMWBig6 said:


> This is the DECA Adapter (which you refer to as "original CCK") that I have:
> 
> There is only one coax going to the CCK. It goes to this Y splitter (see photo below), which in turns has one line going to the receiver and another to the multiswitch for the whole house.
> 
> ...


A receiver isn't needed to be in the other location but that coax has to be connected to your SWM multiswitch (generally you'd connect it to the SWM splitter where the rest of your coax connects to it).

The CCK shouldn't require the receiver be on to work - it should always have its lights on. If it only is working when the receiver is turned on you may have something cabled wrong. Like Merg said, it should have its own coax connection and not be piggybacked to the HR24. Having it on a splitter like you showed is fine though.

Where is the Power Inserter located for your SWM? There should be a power brick that only connects to coax to power the SWM. Is it in this same area or is it somewhere else?


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

That would be BBCCK. You said the Network light is staying off but the same Ethernet cable will bring the HR24 online if you direct wire it?

And just to be sure I have the cabling right in my head, it goes like this
Wall->spliter->1;Receiver 2;BBCCK 
-OR-
Wall->Spliter->1; SWiM PI->Receiver 2;BBCCK

Or is it differant from the above two?
It's unlikely that anything died when the new router was installed I just think something is having a hissy fit, and we just to figure out the reason and use the correct bribery :group: we will help you fix it! or give it everything we got any how :righton:


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The device you have should not be connected directly to a receiver in any way. It should have its own coax cable (either coming from the wall or from a splitter). The Ethernet cable that you have plugged into the CCK is going back to your router, correct? And with the splitter you are showing, one output is going to your receiver and the other is going to the CCK, correct?
> 
> One other thing to try is to switch the coax cables from the splitter to the CCK/receiver.
> 
> - Merg


Correct, the CCK is not directly connected to the HR24 in any way. The coax coming out of it goes to the Y splitter, and one of those downstream coax cables then goes into the back of the HR24.

What do you mean by switching the coax cables? Do you mean exchanging them in place, or changing the configuration (bypassing the HR24 and just connecting the CCK to the router)?



LiQiCE said:


> A receiver isn't needed to be in the other location but that coax has to be connected to your SWM multiswitch (generally you'd connect it to the SWM splitter where the rest of your coax connects to it).
> 
> The CCK shouldn't require the receiver be on to work - it should always have its lights on. If it only is working when the receiver is turned on you may have something cabled wrong. Like Merg said, it should have its own coax connection and not be piggybacked to the HR24. Having it on a splitter like you showed is fine though.
> 
> Where is the Power Inserter located for your SWM? There should be a power brick that only connects to coax to power the SWM. Is it in this same area or is it somewhere else?


Unfortunately, I don't have another location that is connected to the SWM with an ethernet drop too.

I don't disagree that something may not be cabled properly (every DirecTV tech that shows up at my house scratches their head and says "why did the last guy choose to wire things this way" and proceeds to completely rewire the whole house again... this has happened once every other year since we moved here in 2006), though if the only change was the router, should I not expect what worked previously should continue to work now? Maybe that is an unreasonable assumption.  Nothing is directly piggy-backing off of the HR24, the ethernet goes into the CCK, which has coax output to the Y splitter, which in turn goes into the wall and the HR24. I just know when I remove the CCK from the equation by bypassing it altogether, I get internet connectivity again (but can't see the other receivers in Whole Home).

Is there another way to preserve or connect to my Whole Home without the CCK? Or is that the only way my receivers can see each other (short of calling DirecTV and having them install more new equipment)?

The PI for the SWM is actually upstairs behind a different receiver in another room.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

otaliema said:


> That would be BBCCK. You said the Network light is staying off but the same Ethernet cable will bring the HR24 online if you direct wire it?
> 
> And just to be sure I have the cabling right in my head, it goes like this
> Wall->spliter->1;Receiver 2;BBCCK
> ...


Yes, the NTWK light has never illuminated since I got my new router. And the other 2 lights continue blinking (they are never solid).

This is my setup (since the SWM PI is upstairs):

Wall->spliter->1;Receiver 2;BBCCK

I agree that a single component failure (or configuration conflict) is likely causing all of this headache (hissy fit). I still suspect an IP address conflict since the one thing that did change with my new router was DHCP address reservation in the 10.0.0.X space (vs. 192/168.1.X space on old router). This might explain why all of my clients are immediately affected and lose their internet connection. I can't for the life of me explain why else the other clients would be involved.

If the BBCCK has a MAC ID on it, why can't I assign a static IP to it? (Too bad the old router died, or I could reconnect it and see which MAC ID is displayed in the old configuration--the HR24's or the BBCCK's).


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BMWBig6 said:


> Correct, the CCK is not directly connected to the HR24 in any way. The coax coming out of it goes to the Y splitter, and one of those downstream coax cables then goes into the back of the HR24.
> 
> What do you mean by switching the coax cables? Do you mean exchanging them in place, or changing the configuration (bypassing the HR24 and just connecting the CCK to the router)?
> 
> ...


It isn't unreasonable at all 

You can preserve Whole Home (but not Internet access) without the CCK. MultiRoom Viewing will continue to work if you just have your receivers hooked up without the CCK. That is where those AutoDHCP 169.187.* addresses come into play.

If you don't use Directv On Demand, TV Apps, YouTube or Pandora, you can just get rid of the CCK all together and reboot all of your receivers and let them automatically pick an IP address and they should be able to see each other for MRV.

If it doesn't then that is really strange.

One interesting thing you said - the CCK coax goes into the splitter which then goes into the HR24 and the wall? I just want to confirm on the splitter, the "IN" is coming from the Wall, and one "OUT" is going to the CCK and one "OUT" is going to the HR24 right?

The CCK should not be connected to the "IN" port.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Just for arguments sake can you replace the Ethernet cable to the BBCCK to the router with a different one just to make sure it didn't die.
or did you do that already and I missed it? my 1 y/o was up till 3am today I'm running on caffeine ATM.
If this was a CCK-W (wireless type) I'd tell you to factory reset it with the little tiny button on the back, but we can't, maybe this will help, disconnect all cables from the BBCCK, wait 30 seconds and reconnect them, coax, ethernet power and see if we get network connection this time.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> It isn't unreasonable at all
> 
> You can preserve Whole Home (but not Internet access) without the CCK. MultiRoom Viewing will continue to work if you just have your receivers hooked up without the CCK. That is where those AutoDHCP 169.187.* addresses come into play.
> 
> If you don't use Directv On Demand, TV Apps, YouTube or Pandora, you can just get rid of the CCK all together and reboot all of your receivers and let them automatically pick an IP address and they should be able to see each other for MRV.


Spot on.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> It isn't unreasonable at all
> 
> You can preserve Whole Home (but not Internet access) without the CCK. MultiRoom Viewing will continue to work if you just have your receivers hooked up without the CCK. That is where those AutoDHCP 169.187.* addresses come into play.
> 
> ...


Well I do sometimes use On Demand, I don't suppose that works over satellite (coax) or phone line very well? I do use the media apps (photos, music) too.

Yes, I confirmed the IN and OUT connections are correct. When I previously described the connection order, I was looking at it from the perspective of the ethernet as the source (origin) and everything else downstream. I see now that the convention here is to describe the wall as the source. Everything appears to be correctly connected from that perspective.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

otaliema said:


> Just for arguments sake can you replace the Ethernet cable to the BBCCK to the router with a different one just to make sure it didn't die.
> or did you do that already and I missed it? my 1 y/o was up till 3am today I'm running on caffeine ATM.
> If this was a CCK-W (wireless type) I'd tell you to factory reset it with the little tiny button on the back, but we can't, maybe this will help, disconnect all cables from the BBCCK, wait 30 seconds and reconnect them, coax, ethernet power and see if we get network connection this time.


I didn't bother switching ethernet cables since I confirmed last night when I bypassed the BBCCK (wired, not wireless, with no visible reset button that I could find) that the HR24 got online without problems on the same ethernet cable (cable thus seems fine to me).

I tried disconnecting the BBCCK for 30 seconds, and reconnected everything again. It "boots up" but the NTWK light never illuminates and the other 2 keep blinking. Not to mention all of my house's internet disappears while I keep the ethernet connected to the BBCCK.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm starting to wonder if a wireless CCK may get me up and running? The connection won't be as fast as the Cat6 I have now, and maybe not as reliable, but... ?

Or is there a new product out there (that replaces or supercedes the CCK technology)? If some of the new receivers have DECA built in, do any have CCK too?


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

BMWBig6 said:


> I tried disconnecting the BBCCK for 30 seconds, and reconnected everything again. It "boots up" but the NTWK light never illuminates and the other 2 keep blinking. Not to mention all of my house's internet disappears while I keep the ethernet connected to the BBCCK.


I know you said that in one of your earlier posts but it just now clicked :bang sounds like something shorted out in the BBCCK, so it's grounding out your system. I think calling D* and getting a price on repair would be a good step at this point. I don't know if they will still roll a truck for a CCK failure or if they will have you buy a new one. The link to SS web page in the first page will give you prices for a hardwire one.

And a wireless or wired will get you back online just have to get you a new one from the sounds off it.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BMWBig6 said:
 

> I'm starting to wonder if a wireless CCK may get me up and running? The connection won't be as fast as the Cat6 I have now, and maybe not as reliable, but... ?
> 
> Or is there a new product out there (that replaces or supercedes the CCK technology)? If some of the new receivers have DECA built in, do any have CCK too?


A new CCK or a Wireless CCK may work. I would contact Directv and ask them for a replacement. Or you can buy one on eBay for around $25.

Also - a Genie has a built in CCK (you plug Ethernet into the Genie and it will share that connection with the rest of your receivers via DECA).

So if you got a Genie - it could replace the CCK.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> A new CCK or a Wireless CCK may work. I would contact Directv and ask them for a replacement. Or you can buy one on eBay for around $25.
> 
> Also - a Genie has a built in CCK (you plug Ethernet into the Genie and it will share that connection with the rest of your receivers via DECA).
> 
> So if you got a Genie - it could replace the CCK.


Hmm, I don't have Genie yet. I've been a DirecTV customer for 12-13 years, I bet I could have them come out and upgrade me for little to no cost.

EDIT: In fact, according to my DirecTV account profile:



> Good news! You will be eligible for an equipment upgrade September 9, 2013
> 
> Your DIRECTV™ PROTECTION PLAN includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years. Come back to this page on the date
> stated above to take advantage of this offer.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BMWBig6 said:


> Hmm, I don't have Genie yet. I've been a DirecTV customer for 12-13 years, I bet I could have them come out and upgrade me for little to no cost.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, according to my DirecTV account profile:


If you have the Protection Plan I would definitely call up and complain about the CCK not working! But you could always wait and just upgrade to a Genie which would remove the need for a CCK. The HR44 can do both Wireless and Wired network access while the HR34 can only do wired.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, if the Network light is not coming on at all, it seems like it could be a CCK issue. If you have the PP, you should be able to get it replaced for free. If you opt to use the free upgrade, you will get a Genie for free and as stated, you won't need a CCK then. Just put the Genie where the HR24 is at the CCK location and plug the Ethernet directly into the Genie.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice that's a nice new feature of the PP free upgrades every 24 months. Take advanage of that.
I'd recommend moving the HR24 to replace the non dvr unit your monthly bill will stay the same and you will add 5 tuners and 200 hours storage vers 3 tuners and 100 hours storage if you replace the DVR with the genie.

In the mean time to get your internet and Whole home working do as Ice suggested and remove the BBCCK and reboot all your units.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, as much as I hate to admit defeat, I also need to know when to cut my losses (and I have spent countless hours troubleshooting this). So I will contact DirecTV on Monday when I'm eligible for my free upgrade (hey I pay for PP, might as well take advantage).

I will follow the advice and upgrade a regular receiver to Genie and move the DVR elsewhere if my monthly price will stay the same. Thanks for the tip (now I can put all the kids' programs on their own device too).



otaliema said:


> In the mean time to get your internet and Whole home working do as Ice suggested and remove the BBCCK and reboot all your units.


I didn't think this would be possible? Without the BBCCK, the receivers don't see each other (even after restoring network defaults and rebooting ALL receivers).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Without the BBCCK, all DVRs should now have a 169.254.x.x address unless you have static addresses assigned.

Once you get a working CCK installed, reboot everything and they should get the IP scheme of your router -- either the 10.x.x.x or the good old 192.168.x.x

And sometimes it takes 20 minutes or so for WH to settle in and show up on everybody.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Without the BBCCK, all DVRs should now have a 169.254.x.x address unless you have static addresses assigned.
> 
> Once you get a working CCK installed, reboot everything and they should get the IP scheme of your router -- either the 10.x.x.x or the good old 192.168.x.x
> 
> And sometimes it takes 20 minutes or so for WH to settle in and show up on everybody.


The waiting of 20 minutes should only be when using the private IP addresses. With the CCK, Whole Home should start working almost instantaneously.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BMWBig6 said:


> OK, as much as I hate to admit defeat, I also need to know when to cut my losses (and I have spent countless hours troubleshooting this). So I will contact DirecTV on Monday when I'm eligible for my free upgrade (hey I pay for PP, might as well take advantage).
> 
> I will follow the advice and upgrade a regular receiver to Genie and move the DVR elsewhere if my monthly price will stay the same. Thanks for the tip (now I can put all the kids' programs on their own device too).
> 
> I didn't think this would be possible? Without the BBCCK, the receivers don't see each other (even after restoring network defaults and rebooting ALL receivers).


If you disconnect the CCK and then perform a Network Settings Reset on each of your receivers, they should all obtain private IP addresses. After about 20 minutes they should all see each other. You just won't have access to VOD or Internet apps or access via the iPad app.

- Merg


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Good news: No, it's not fixed but DirecTV is coming to upgrade my standard HD receivers to a Genie and Genie Mini. They are also bringing the new wireless CCK, so that should hopefullly fix the internet issues. I just don't know if I will miss the speed of Cat6 ethernet. Should I just keep the older wired BB CCK if the technician can get it online? Or is the newer wireless CCK better?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Good news: No, it's not fixed but DirecTV is coming to upgrade my standard HD receivers to a Genie and Genie Mini. They are also bringing the new wireless CCK, so that should hopefullly fix the internet issues. I just don't know if I will miss the speed of Cat6 ethernet. Should I just keep the older wired BB CCK if the technician can get it online? Or is the newer wireless CCK better?


If the Genie will be located where there is an Ethernet connection, you can just plug the Ethernet cable into the Genie and forgo the CCK.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's no diff. in speed that'd be noticeable at all. What you do get with wireless is a steadier connection. 
After the install, come back and we can walk you through setting up wired via the Genie, but let the installer do the CCK thing, not wireless.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If the Genie will be located where there is an Ethernet connection, you can just plug the Ethernet cable into the Genie and forgo the CCK.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


But then won't I lose communication with the other receivers in the house (and Whole Home) if I just connect the Genie receiver directly to the ethernet (that's what happened when I directly connected by HR24 and bypassed the CCK)? Or does the new Genie Receiver have some kind of built-in CCK to talk with the other boxes?

I forgot to mention, I also added the GenieGO (formerly Nomad?) to my order. Not sure if this complicates things further.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're on to it! The HR24 does bad things when you try to use it as a bridge. The Genies, though, both DECA and bridge just fine.

GenieGo is a separate matter, and maybe to start, you leave it out of the mix until everything is up and running. (Start up will take longer than routine running, as Guides need to get downloaded, etc.)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

But then won't I lose communication with the other receivers in the house (and Whole Home) if I just connect the Genie receiver directly to the ethernet (that's what happened when I directly connected by HR24 and bypassed the CCK)? Or does the new Genie Receiver have some kind of built-in CCK to talk with the other boxes?

I forgot to mention, I also added the GenieGO (formerly Nomad?) to my order. Not sure if this complicates things further.


You're on to it! The HR24 does bad things when you try to use it as a bridge. The Genies, though, both DECA and bridge just fine.

GenieGo is a separate matter, and maybe to start, you leave it out of the mix until everything is up and running. (Start up will take longer than routine running, as Guides need to get downloaded, etc.)


Bingo!


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, I didn't realize the Genie does DECA internally. Why did DirecTV add the wireless CCK to my order if this is the case? (Maybe they just don't know I have an ethernet connection where I plan to install the Genie and added it just in case?)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The HR44 has a wireless CCK built into it, while the HR34 can only act as a wired CCK. Since the CSR does not know what you'll get, they'll include the CCK in the order. If it is not needed, it is not installed, although most installers will install it still.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

DirecTV's new equipment fixed the problem. Yesterday they successfully installed a Genie and Genie Mini yesterday, replacing my 2 H24 HD receivers and relocating 2 HR24 DVRs. They removed the old BB CCK, and replaced it with a new Broadband "Connected Home Adapter" that looks like this:










When everything was booted up, they were immediately assigned IP addresses by the router's DHCP server. They connected to the internet within seconds, and Whole Home as well as internet services like OnDemand, etc. work great!

Thanks everyone for your help in troubleshooting this issue. I never learned why it happened in the first place, but the new DECA II adapter did the trick!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like the old BB DECA was defective.
Your "new" DECA II for all intent functions identically to your old one, but this is only true if the old one wasn't defective.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I helped 3 different friends / family get Genies this summer. . . each one was charged $19 for a CCK (I knew one already had one because I installed it) and on all 3 the installer hooked up the 44 with wireless.

It was explained that they charged for the CCK (even though the Genie was free) because a 34 doesn't have wireless. That didn't hold because the 34 could be the bridge, but might not be convenient to router.

Installer said they had to use wireless with 44s.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, not only bad -or merely ignorant- installers, dishonest, too.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> Installer said they had to use wireless with 44s.


According to DirecTV "policies" that is true. however I tried to install DECA BB most of the time. I get pay more and the customers gets a better connection. is a win-win for both


----------

